# drywall damage after removed wallpaper. NEED HELP!



## beginner12345 (Dec 30, 2010)

Please help me with this. I messed it up big time. what to do ? I just want to be able to paint the wall. thank you very much for your help.
I removed wallpaper as well as the top layer of sheet rock. any suggestion would be very much appreciated.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Are you sure that you removed the paper from the drywall? Most often removing wallpaper will desolve the taping mud---That is easy enough to repair ----Mike---


----------



## beginner12345 (Dec 30, 2010)

yes I removed all the wallpaper. I removed the top white layer of the drywall. I removed the wallpaper and backing and also the white layer. I thought it's the wall liner. I was wrong.
The white part on the left and right of the yellow in the picture is the wall. It's ready to paint. but the middle, brownish-yellowish is the mistake that I made. thanks.
Please let me know what to do.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Seal with Gardz, skim out as needed, sand , clean prime again with Gardz, paint.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You will be replacing that section of drywall--:whistling2:

My guess is that you have never done this--Are you handy?

(might be a silly question,seeing the reason we met:laughing

Let me know --also about how old is the house?--Mike--


----------



## beginner12345 (Dec 30, 2010)

chrisn said:


> Seal with Gardz, skim out as needed, sand , clean prime again with Gardz, paint.


wow, That's all I need to do? no mud? thank you very much for your help. I thought it'll be costly to repair this. thanks again.


----------



## beginner12345 (Dec 30, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> You will be replacing that section of drywall--:whistling2:
> 
> My guess is that you have never done this--Are you handy?
> 
> ...


oh no bad news. really? Chrisn said I only need to Seal with Gardz, skim out as needed, sand , clean prime again with Gardz, paint.
what to do now??????


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Try Chrisn's suggestion first--I am good at drywall--so replacing the bad section would be faster for me--

When he said 'skim as needed' he meant to skim coat using drywall mud---

If you prime as he suggested you should be able to lay thin layers of mud and replace or cover the affected area--

I like to use the green top bucket for the first coat--it is loaded with glue and bonds well to the primed old drywall--then I will add two more thin coats of the blue top bucket mud--That is much easier to sand.
Use a sanding sponge to sand the new work--



Chrisn does a lot of patching---I suggest that you give his idea a shot--Mike--


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ripping the paper off the drywall is not that bad. All the paper does is hold the gypsum in place. Priming it should lock the surface down but dont be too conservative with the primer. 2 coats wouldn't hurt in this case before you skim it out. Sand out your skim coat and then prime again and use the topcoat of your choice.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

beginner12345 said:


> wow, That's all I need to do? no mud? thank you very much for your help. I thought it'll be costly to repair this. thanks again.


 
Skimming = mud


----------



## JMDPainting (Sep 7, 2009)

chrisn said:


> Skimming = mud


This.


----------



## redmanblackdog (Jan 7, 2011)

Without getting an up close look.

I'm with oh'mike on this one. I have had a few experiences, skimming over similiar situations. What I found was that the damage done caused more blisters after you put the skimming to it. And the frays were impossible to work with. It all depends on the severity of the damage. 

I have noticed that most people, of course, come to this site looking for a quick fix. Which is fine, but you can't always find one. 

If this works let me and mike know. Maybe the walls I worked on started out worst than yours.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

beginner12345, That section of drywall needs to be replaced.
The paper face and back are what makes a sheet of drywall strong. 
Without that it will eventually crumble depending on where the wall is located in your home. 
The skin of the drywall should not come off like that.
But, by that photo I would guess there has been a water issue in that area before.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

redmanblackdog said:


> Without getting an up close look.
> 
> I'm with oh'mike on this one. I have had a few experiences, skimming over similiar situations. What I found was that the damage done caused more blisters after you put the skimming to it. And the frays were impossible to work with. It all depends on the severity of the damage.
> 
> ...


If you prime with Gardz, this will NOT happen, that's the whole point.:yes:


----------



## redmanblackdog (Jan 7, 2011)

My bad, never heard of gardz, been retired for a while. I Googled it and learned something new. Still would like comments from beginner12345, to hear his take on ease and quality. But I will try it next time if I ever have one.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

redmanblackdog said:


> My bad, never heard of gardz, been retired for a while. I Googled it and learned something new. Still would like comments from beginner12345, to hear his take on ease and quality. But I will try it next time if I ever have one.


Trust me it does what it is intened to do.

This was the original stuff that Zinnser copied from and works even better

http://www.scotchpaint.com/drawtite.html:yes:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Trust me it does what it was intended for

This ( which Zinnser copied from) works even better

http://www.scotchpaint.com/drawtite.html


----------

